# Pool filter sand



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Pool filter sand is normally sold at pool places obviously, but also at some building supply places.
I would suggest you see if you can't get a nice river sand or building sand though. Proper pool filter sand is very sharp, otherwise it wouldn't work in a pool filter.

White base shows up any dirt or algae like a magnifying glass... Say hi to your dog. Had to put ours down a year ago because of old age. Have not had the courage to start that route again.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

The sand will quickly lose it's bright white sheen without CRAZY amounts of cleaning, I wouldn't worry if it is slightly off white


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Pool filter sand sold at pool supply stores is not sharp. It is of uniform grade, size & density, and clean. (Your information is incorrect Nordic, once again.)
I've been using # 20 grade quartz-based pool filter sand in all my tanks for years, and it is completely safe for any bottom- feeding fish such as Cories, which are susceptible to barbel erosion/damage from uneven sharp sand substrate, like some river or building/construction sands can be. 

White sand will show up all wastes on top, which makes them ideal for discus tanks, as they can easily be fully cleaned up, to produce good water quality & conditions - a must for keeping discus healthy.

Here's a photo of one of my tanks for a look-see:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Why do you think one replaces pool filter sand?
because it becomes smooth with use and looses its ability to grind down dirt in the water (some say its actually just rounded by fat deposits).
I have a $20 bag of pool filter sand (the good stuff) I would not use in any of my tanks, again. Currently have a cory healing from a bleeding whisker
Proper pool filter sand will be crushed angular silica sand. The sharper the sand, the more likely it is to hold on dirt and therefor filter.

If you need me to I can go and take a picture for you. It is not my "information" it is my experience.

I don't see the reason for your personalised hostility, I always thought your tanks are beautiful and an example of how one should go about if you wanted a planted discus tank.
That being said, I don't believe for a single second an inexperienced hobbyist will be able to emulate that on a consistent base.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Nonsense. 
PFS does not "grind down dirt in the water". It collects wastes from the pool into the sand filter, which are then flushed out through back-washing.
I know, because I had in-ground pools in 4 homes I lived in for many years. And grains of PFS 'being rounded by fat deposits' - never heard of that - where on earth does your information come from ?
And one replaces PFS because, over time, it does become dirtied from use and needs replacing with fresh, clean sand. 

And PFS is not angular - at least not the true PFS in North America. Do you get sharp angular sand in Cape Town ? Is that why you speak of it this way ?

My so-called "hostility" is due to my strong distaste of people giving incorrect, inaccurate, or incomplete advices to the potential serious detriment of people wanting to learn the correct information and the correct way of doing things on forums like this.

Stop giving advice about things you don't have any experience with, or don't know anything about - like keeping discus or maintaining pools over a long term.

I'll say no more to you on this matter.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I've owned a pool all my adult life. In fact, I think our pool was build around 1985...
I simply ask you to do the research on what is used for pool filter sand... before assuming I am wrong because someone sold you some smooth sand to use in a pool filter.

I am not offended, more intrigued. I'm past the age of willy measuring or trying to prove a point of view to the point of exhaustion. The information is out there, use it or disregard it, this is your life, not a dress rehearsal.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I have white sand in my 75g, well it used to be white and now it is off white. I can see why it would be a benefit in a discus tank. I wont use it again myself because I dont have the time to keep it pristine. I love the looks of it when well kept and @discuspaul shows us an example of why.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

White base shows up any dirt or algae like a magnifying glass... Say hi to your dog. Had to put ours down a year ago because of old age. Have not had the courage to start that route again.[/QUOTE]
Sorry about your dog don't wait find a rescue dog and enjoy the love. Actually that is why i want white so fish waste will be easy to see and remove,Paul did you get yours from a pool supply place ???


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

thedood said:


> I have white sand in my 75g, well it used to be white and now it is off white. I can see why it would be a benefit in a discus tank. I wont use it again myself because I dont have the time to keep it pristine. I love the looks of it when well kept and @*discuspaul* shows us an example of why.


 Thank you for your comments.
And yes, you're right - white sand does get somewhat 'dirtied' (discolored) over time, and can pick up some unwanted algae staining in time as well,
The easy fix for that is to siphon off the top 10%-15% layer of the sand every 3 or 4 months, and replace it with new sand - presto - brand spanking new again !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Doogy262 said:


> White base shows up any dirt or algae like a magnifying glass... Say hi to your dog. Had to put ours down a year ago because of old age. Have not had the courage to start that route again.


Sorry about your dog don't wait find a rescue dog and enjoy the love. Actually that is why i want white so fish waste will be easy to see and remove,Paul did you get yours from a pool supply place ???[/QUOTE]


Absolutely.
I live in a Vancouver, B.C. suburb (a city with a population of several million people, a very mild climate, many residential pool owners, and many pool supply stores).


I've dealt for years with a large, reputable, prominent pool supply company that sells high quality goods, and they supply me with no-name brand generic quartz-based silica pool filter sand which, as I said before, is uniform in grade, size and density. It certainly does not have perfectly smooth round grains (as earlier implied by our friend above), but nor does it have 'sharp', acute & potentially harmful grains, and it is perfectly safe for any aquarium usage. 
Hope you find what you're looking for at or near your location. You may even find it at a big box store, but be sure you're getting true pool filter sand, and not a play sand, or any other type of sand.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

The sand I have in my 75 is white quartz silica. It is smooth enough that my cichlids would sift the sand through their gills and never had an issue with it. What I have is fairly fine and very uniform in size. I cant remember if it was sold as pool filter sand.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

SILICA SAND 50 LB.

Anyone used this and is to white to white lol


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

No, but it looks and sounds like it's the right product that you're looking for. It's obviously inert as being PFS, so why don't you give it a try.
Where did you find it ?


----------



## PickieBee (Oct 29, 2014)

If you will be using root tabs near the edges of your tank where the sand level is visible, keep in mind that the sand may get stained. That's what happened to my tan colored PFS.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Paul,found it online at J&G supplies,reasonable price and fair shipping so will order it today.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds good. The price was in the ball park for PFS, and as I said before, it looks to be the same type of product I'm using, so I believe you should be happy with it.
Keep in touch as you move along with your plans.

BTW, I see my friend Gary (2wheelsX2) is helping you out on that other thread. He knows his stuff, so you can count on what he says. His answers to your questions so far were pretty much exactly the same thing as I would have advised you.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have lighthouse brand pfs from my local pool store. I don't think its THAT hard to keep clean if you do a light vac once a week. However, it is off white. Not a tan, more of a very light grey.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

sevendust111 said:


> I have lighthouse brand pfs from my local pool store. I don't think its THAT hard to keep clean if you do a light vac once a week. However, it is off white. Not a tan, more of a very light grey.



Checked out Lighthouse brand - looks good - a lot of people use it according to fish forum posts that were linked.


This one is also a good one - available at Amazon.com

Robot Check


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I can't remember if it was a 50 pound bag ( think it was), but I paid 9 bucks for my lighthouse sand. Remember, if you buy it, it does have a very light gray tint to it.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

A light grey tint gives sand a real nice color variation in an aquarium - I really like it.
I've also seen a PFS with a light pink or rosy tint to it - also looks very cool.


----------

